# Dog Boarding for Rescue Dogs. Northumberland



## jo clem (Jul 13, 2017)

*I have 2 rescue dogs. They have some issues due to their background. I am reluctant to put them in boarding kennels...
one was previously in kennels for 2 years. But after 2 years of holidays in uk with them i would like to think of a foreign holiday next year. the ideal would be a very experienced dog sitter to live at our house or excellent quality kennels. i havent been impressed with the kennels we have visited so far. Any recommendations? *


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

It may help to put your location.

I do house sitting but only within a few miles of my own address. 

If you are unhappy with kennels how about a home from home dog boarder? They are usually more commonly found than house sitters but as with any service it's important to do your research and make sure they have the relevant insurances and licensing.

*edit* 

Sorry just seen location is in the title.


----------

